#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro Responsável Técnico

## carlinhotocabrabo

Procuro responsável técnico para provedor no Rio de Janeiro, de preferência técnico em telecomunicações ou eletrônica. 

Tel ou Whatsapp . 2197006-0688
Carlos

----------


## RonesLinkDados

Sou técnico em telecomunicações, tenho interesses!

----------


## VJDvalter

Procuro também algum que seja de vitoria da conquista - BA

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Estou disponível....Meu WhatsApp é 11 9 5386 0365.

Eng. Oliveira

----------


## cristianojpr

Também procuro um técnico no Paraná, contato (43) 9 9178-4691

----------


## LuizFernando

Ofereço para assinar como responsável técnico para empresas de telecomunicação...
Sou técnico em eletrônica..
Registro CREA ES008105/TD...
WhatsApp 28 99947-8416

----------

